# Intelligenza e fedeltà a se stessi



## Ecate (18 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> feather ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io invece sono oltremodo incuriosito da questo: come fa un uomo intelligente ad essere asservito ai condizionamenti sociali? L'intelligenza non porta automaticamente a svincolarsi (o almeno provarci e/o esserne consapevoli) da suddetti condizionamenti?
> ...


----------

